# The Witcher auf Netflix: Hauptdarsteller wälzte sich in Pfützen, um dreckiger zu werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Hauptdarsteller wälzte sich in Pfützen, um dreckiger zu werden*

						Um einen glaubwürdigen Geralt von Riva zu verkörpern, stählte der Hauptdarsteller der Netflix-Serie, Henry Cavill, nicht nur seinen Körper. Der Hexer sollte wegen des Mittelaltersettings auch möglichs dreckig wirken. Manchmal habe er sich sogar in Pfützen gewälzt. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Hauptdarsteller wälzte sich in Pfützen, um dreckiger zu werden*


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juli 2020)

Vermutlich hat er am Ende des Drehtags sogar geduscht, um wieder sauberer zu werden, dieser Teufelskerl!


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2020)

Faszinierend, wie am Filmset völlig normale Dinge auf einmal reichen um Artikel darüber zu schreiben nur wenn ein Film/Serie erfolgreich war.
Darsteller werden absichtlich durch den Schlamm gezogen weil es unrealistisch wäre etwa ein Schlachtfeld sauber zu verlassen? Es ist kaum zu glauben! 

Wenn jetzt dabei anscheinend noch rauskommt, dass Schauspieler für manche Rollen sogar ihren Körperbau ändern um besonders dick/dünn/muskulös/usw. auszusehen... eieieiei.


Mein Gott all das ist einfach der Job von Schauspielern. Der ist halt nicht immer angenehm (aber dafür zumindest in den Regionen hier auch sehr gut bezahlt). Business as usual.


----------



## The_Rock (11. Juli 2020)

Das hab ich als Kind auch immer gemacht. Statt Lob und saftiger Gage, gab es bei mir aber immer Ärger und saftige Schläge


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2020)

Och das ging... wenn mans vorher angekündigt hat im Dreck spielen zu wollen und Mutti entsprechend Gelegenheit hatte die passenden Ranzklamotten rauszuholen war das kein Problem. 
Alles gut fürs Immunsystem im Matsch zu liegen (blöd war nur fett in nen Nagel zu treten beim Baumhausbau - ging glatt durch... also Schuh + Fuß).


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juli 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Das gute alte "Im Mittelalter waren alle Dreckig" - zwar absolut falsch aber die Leute wollens halt so sehen.



Wie immer ein klares "Kommt darauf an".

Allein das europäische Mittelalter erstreckte sich über tausend Jahre und etliche sehr unterschiedliche Regionen, weshalb man erst einmal eingrenzen müsste, von welchem welchen Zeitraum und Ort man konkret spricht und welche Menschen welchen Standes in in welcher Siedlungsform und welcher Tätigkeit man redet.

Beispielsweise ist man sowohl nach körperlicher Arbeit auf dem Acker oder im Stall bzw. nach einem Gefecht schmutzig - damals wie heute. Damals aber tendenziell ein wenig mehr, weil Vieles noch händisch erledigt wurde, wofür man heute Maschinen verwendet. Und anders als heute konnte man nicht mal eben schnell unter die Dusche springen und sich einen Satz frische Klamotten aus dem Schrank holen.
Viele Menschen besaßen nur eine Garnitur, die sie oft Tag und Nacht nicht ablegten, und konnten sich bestenfalls einmal am Tag am Waschtrog mit einem Lappen oberflächlich reinigen. Ein Bad mit Seife gab's vielleicht alle Wochen oder sogar Monate mal, in den warmen Monaten vielleicht etwas öfter, wenn ein geeignetes Gewässer in der Nähe war. Im ländlichen Raum herrschte teilweise trotzdem noch mehr Reinlichkeit als in vielen Städten, wo sich die Ausscheidungen und Abfälle von deutlich mehr Menschen auf engsten Raum ballten.

Kurz, das europäische Mittelalter - um das es hier anzunehmenderweise geht - war *im Durchschnitt* tatsächlich dreckiger. Das bedeutet lediglich nicht, dass auf Reinlichkeit verzichtet wurde, wenn und wo dies möglich war. Der Adel legte beispielsweise im Mittelalter noch sehr viel Wert auf persönliche Reinlichkeit und hatte in der Regel die Muße und die Möglichkeit dafür. In der Neuzeit hat der Adel dann mancherorts aus Prinzip über den Dreck drüber gepudert und parfümiert und selbst der letzte Tagelöhner stank weniger, weil er sich immerhin wusch, wenn das möglich war.

Und das alles ist für ein Fantasy-Setting nur bedingt relevant. Protagonisten sind immer genau so sauber oder schmutzig, wie es das Drehbuch gerade verlangt - nicht wie es allen Dafürhaltens sinnvoll oder möglich wäre.
Wenn Geralt dreckig aussehen soll, sieht er dreckig aus, selbst wenn er alle Zeit der Welt und die Stadt drölfzig Badehäuser hat, die alle gerade Gratis-Probewochen haben.
Wenn Geralt mit Yennefer planschen soll, können sie komplett mittellos am Arsch der Welt und von mörderischen Kreaturen verfolgt sein, es wird sich immer ein Zuber finden.


----------



## tochan01 (11. Juli 2020)

... und wo ist nun der Bezug zu "PCGamesHardware" bei dieser news? Die Serie wurde mit Computern geschnitten?


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juli 2020)

tochan01 schrieb:


> ... und wo ist nun der Bezug zu "PCGamesHardware" bei dieser news? Die Serie wurde mit Computern geschnitten?



Dumme Frage! Bei den Reflektionen in den Pfützen kam natürlich Raytracing zum Einsatz ...


----------



## restX3 (12. Juli 2020)

tochan01 schrieb:


> ... und wo ist nun der Bezug zu "PCGamesHardware" bei dieser news?



Das fragst du dich jetzt erst nach den täglichen Konsolen News auf einer PC Hardware Seite.


----------



## sinchilla (12. Juli 2020)

Wenn sich das Sommerloch langsam mit Regenwasser füllt...


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juli 2020)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Sommerloch langsam mit Regenwasser füllt...


Naja, dann kann man wenigstens drin baden.


----------



## Phobos001 (12. Juli 2020)

Schön das er sich für die Rolle als Geralt so viel Mühe gibt, das passt schon.

Aber als "Method Acting" würde ich das noch  nicht bezeichnen.
Gerade wenn man sich ansieht, was sich ein Christian Bale für seine Rollen so alles antut.

Bei Werner Herzogs "Rescue Dawn" hat er sich schon fast ins Krankenhaus gehungert.
Oder was dieser sich bei "Der Maschinist" so alles antut.


Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## tochan01 (12. Juli 2020)

restX3 schrieb:


> Das fragst du dich jetzt erst nach den täglichen Konsolen News auf einer PC Hardware Seite.



An die magischen clickbait Buchstaben P S 5 "wurde" man ja schon gewöhnt... 
Egal was man in die Komments schreibt, da sind die news Autoren "kritikresistent" bzw. dürfen diese bestimmt nicht lesen . 
Ich warte auf ein "Relaunch" von PCGameshardware mit einer abspaltung nach "KonsolenGamesHardware".... oder auch ein Renaming zu KONSOLEN-pc-GAMES-Hardware.... in dieser Reihenfolge und "PC" klein geschrieben


----------

